# اسئلة عن الموصلية الحرارية للمواد



## materials eng (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا اعطائي اجوبة عن الاسئلة التالية :
1 . تعتبر الموصلات الكهربائية موصلات حرارية جيدة بينما تعتبر العوازل الكهربائية عوازل حرارية جيدة ( بأستثناء الماس) علل ذلك
2 . كيف نستطيع التمييز بين الماس الاصلي والمزيف 
3 . اشرح اليه التوصيل الحراري في المواد الصلبة وفقا لاحدث النظريات 
4 . هل من المفضل في التطبيقات الهندسية ان تكون الموصلية الحرارية كبيرة ام صغيرة ؟ اشرح ذلك بأيجاز 
5 . استخرج خمسة قيم للموصلية الحرارية لمعادن مختلفة وخمس اخرى لمواد بوليمرية وقارن بينهما مع ذكر السبب


----------



## بشير السعدي (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1- تحتوي المواد على اليكترونات حرة الحركة هذه الاليكترونات تزداد حركتها بازدياد الحراة حيث تنتقل الحرارة من الجزء الاكثر حرارة الى الجزء الاقل حرارة بتصادم هذه الاليكترونات مع بعضها هذه الحركة هي التي تنقل التيار الكهربائي 
2- الماس الاصلي غير قابل للخدلىش
3- الجواب ضمن الفقرة 1أعلاه 
4- حسب التطبيق مرة نحتاج الى موصلية عالية للحرارة مثل تطبيقات المتحسسات الحرارية ومرة نحتاج الى عدم موصلية مثل اوعي الضغط
5- احتاج الى وقت وغير متوفر حاليا


----------

